# Stereo Location in a Deuce



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking for some input on a good stereo location installed in a Impala deuce. Looking to put it somewhere besides the glovebox. Pics if you got 'em....thanks!!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I actually want mine in the glove box. I just love the look of a clean dash. Problem I'm having is messing up a good thing. My color matched radio pod looks good enough to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

This is way creepy....you have the same deck as I do.... :wow: Your set up looks good... I wouldnt change it.... I may consider doing the same because really there isnt too many options... Thanks


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

i would put in the tissue dispenser......very clean look!!


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

the stereo??


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, like this


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

DOOOOD....ok i never seen a stereo in the tissue box...i like that set up....I planned to put a box in anyway...without tissue.... so its perfect. Thanks


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I pulled out my tissue dispenser a while back. I didn't like the cluttered look. 

A dispenser in place of a radio pod would blend in nicely.


----------



## xas64impala (Mar 25, 2011)

Just look into a Kenwood, Pioneer or Alpine. You can mount anywhere and use a marine controller for a boat for a custom and hidden installation. However, you may endup using an Ipod or changer mostly with this idea. Pioneer marine remotes have a digital display.


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Yet another great idea...thanks brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Still trying to perfect an idea i had a year ago. Put it on the backburner and started back on it last night...

This is what I came up with last June... 


















Last night I pulled it out of my storage bin and installed a new deck.... 


















My goal is to close the gaps on the sides, create a mounting system and glass it. If all goes well i hope to make some molds.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Finished... 










There are some areas that needed a little more attention but it will do for now.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 16 2011, 07:36 PM~20567374
> *Finished...
> 
> 
> ...


Sin, is it bolt on?


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

there is a guy on here that has them in a tissue dispenser.... wassup aguilar, hows your part of the sgv


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 19 2011, 07:59 PM~20588947
> *Sin, is it bolt on?
> *


Yes sir. I made fasteners under neath.


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 24 2011, 01:45 PM~20170311
> *Yeah, like this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 21 2011, 06:14 PM~20600900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please keep me in mind for a few.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

btw, since you have the skills, maybe some speaker kick panel pods are in your near future  

Ive seen a few nice sets but all have done away with the factory kick panel vents... thus loosing the classic lines of the interior.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3+May 25 2011, 01:26 PM~20626376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the same way. i'll keep you posted on this as well.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

That came out really nice Sin..............


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Any more pics ........


----------

